# x Cube II and a skin for it



## NYRAD (26/10/15)

Hi all Im looking for a Smok X cube II and a protection skin for it  batteries arent a issue thats easy to get as i want samsung


----------



## Zahz (29/10/15)

There's one in the classified by @element0709


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## element0709 (29/10/15)

Zahz said:


> There's one in the classified by @element0709
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks  Mine has just been sold to a friend~


----------



## Oupa (30/10/15)

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/batteries/160w-smok-x-cube-ii-bluetooth-mod-black/


----------

